# PSX4droid! 3.0.7 beta versions?



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone had any luck getting any of these to work? I've tried every setting under the sun. When I run the rom the onscreen gamepad comes up and that's it.
I have seen other forum post of people playing it, but noone seems to say how.


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Dunno abotu psx4droid, but I use FPse for android... i play tekken 3 just fine..

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.emulator.fpse&hl=en


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

I have FPse working, but alas it does not like to play Final Fantasy games. PSX4droid plays them fine.


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have spoken with Zodttd recently about updating psx4Droid to work with the HP touchpad, and he said he would be updating it again, and would like to make it work for the touchpad, but he hasn't been able to get one for testing. I've offered to test for him, but he hasn't gotten back to me since.


----------



## hypermetalsonic (Aug 25, 2011)

So does psx4droid run better than rose?


----------



## Plancy (Sep 25, 2011)

sonofskywalker3 said:


> I have spoken with Zodttd recently about updating psx4Droid to work with the HP touchpad, and he said he would be updating it again, and would like to make it work for the touchpad, but he hasn't been able to get one for testing. I've offered to test for him, but he hasn't gotten back to me since.


sign me up.


----------



## captnshacky (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not much of a programed, but would also be willing to help out if I'm pointed inbthe right direction. I bought Psx4droid way back when it was on the market and have been a fan ever since. Don't mind contributing to a good cause.


----------

